# [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard



## Nike334 (17. Juli 2009)

*
[Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard
*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zuerst ein Dankeschön an Caseking und PCGH, dass ich das Midgard testen durfte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Dieser Test basiert auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungen. Die Bilder lassen sich
alle durch daraufklicken vergrößern._
 
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*


Einleitung
Technische Daten
Verpackung
Erscheinung
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung
Lüftersteuerung
Ausbau und Einbau der Hardware + Vergleich
Installationsmöglichkeiten für Lüfter
Temperaturen
Modding & Verbesserungen
Fazit
 
*Einleitung* ​ 
*Xigmatek* – Den Namen sollte man eigentlich kennen, zumindest durch die leistungsfähigen CPU Kühler und Lüfter, mit denen sich der Hersteller einen Namen gemacht hat. Doch nun erweitert Xigmatek sein Repertoire um ein Midi-Tower Gehäuse: Das* Midgard*. Der Name knüpft ebenso wie die anderen Produkte des Herstellers an die germanische Mythologie an, in der "Midgard“ die Heimat der Menschen ist.  "Midgard" ist ebenso in Filmen, oft aber unter anderem Namen, zu finden. Zum Beispiel in "Herr der Ringe" unter dem Synonym "Mittelerde". ​ 

Hier mal ein Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GE1O9muXy9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ 

Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten*​ 


|
Ausmaße
|
480 x 210 x 510 mm
(H x B x T)
Gewicht
|
9,3 kg
Material|Stahl
 Formfaktor|ATX / Micro-ATX
 Laufwerksschächte intern|
5 x 3,5"
 Laufwerksschächte extern|5 x 5,25"
 / 1 x 3,5" (in 5,25" Schacht)
 Erweiterungskartenslots|7
Front I/O-Panel
|
1x eSATA, 2x USB, 1x Audio out + 1x Audio in (HD-Audio oder AC'97)
Lüfter im Lieferumfang|
Front: 120 mm /  Rückseite: 120 mm (beide weiß beleuchtet)
 Farbe außen und innen|schwarz

Sonstiges|Lüftersteuerung mit Drehregler für max. 3 Lüfter*Installationsmöglichkeiten für Lüfter*



Ort|Lüftergröße
Front|
80/92/120/140 mm

Rückseite|
80/92/120 mm
Deckel|2x 120/140 mm

Seitenteil oben|80/92/120/140 mm

Seitenteil mitte|120/140 mm

Boden|120/140 mm
​
Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Verpackung*​ 
Das Gehäuse wird in einer schön gestalteten Box geliefert. Auf den beiden langen Seiten ist ein Fantasybild und das Gehäuse aufgedruckt. Weiterhin findet man hier ein paar Features des Gehäuses in schriftlicher Form. Auf den beiden kurzen Seiten findet man Daten zum Gehäuse und dessen Features im Detail mit Bildern. Nach dem Öffnen des Kartons findet man das Case sicher verpackt in einer Plastikfolie zum Schutz vor Staub zwischen 2 Styroporpuffern. Somit wird dem Case genügend Abstand zur Kartonwand geboten, falls diese beschädigt werden sollte.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 

Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Erscheinung**
*​ 

Das Gehäuse hat eine super Optik und zieht die Blicke auf sich. Die komplett schwarze Lackierung ist ein echter Hingucker und harmoniert gut mit dem Orange. Vorne findet man 5 Mesh Blenden, von denen eine auch ein 3,5" Laufwerk beherbergen kann. Darunter befindet sich das Panel mit Audioanschlüssen, 2 USB-Schnittstellen und einem eSATA-Anschluss. Ganz unten findet man noch ein Mesh Gitter hinter dem ein beleuchteter 120mm Lüfter seinen Platz gefunden hat. Oben ist der Power-Schalter und der Reset-Schalter, sowie die Power- und die HDD-LED zu finden. Zusätzlich ist der Deckel fast komplett aus Mesh-Gitter gefertigt, da unter ihm 2 Lüfter befestigt werden können. An der Gehäuserückseite sind 4 Löcher für Schlauchdurchführungen vorhanden, die zuerst herausgebrochen werden müssen und dann mit dem beigelegten Kantenschutz bestückt werden können. Weiterhin sind hier natürlich die Erweiterungskarten-Blenden und der Platz für die IO-Blende des Mainboards zu finden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​ Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Lieferumfang*​ 

Der Lieferumfang gestaltet sich recht großzügig. Neben dem Case selbst findet man in einer kleinen schwarzen Box, die sich im Festplattenkäfig befindet, das Zubehör. Darunter befinden sich Schrauben für das Netzteil, das Mainboard und die Abstandshalter hierfür, die Festplattenhalterung und das externe 3,5" Laufwerk, Kabelclips, ein Gehäuselautsprecher, zwei Stück Gummikantenschutz für die Schlauchdurchführung und die Bedienungsanleitung in Form eines Faltblattes. Das Highlight ist wohl das Potentiometer, mit dem sich 3 Lüfter auf einmal regeln lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Inhaltsverzeichnis

 *Verarbeitung*​ 

Das Gehäuse macht einen sehr sauberen Eindruck. Die Lackierung ist innen wie außen gut gelungen, weist weder Fehler noch Nasen auf. Scharfe Kanten sind im Gehäuse gar nicht zu finden. Das komplette Gehäuse ist vernietet, somit lässt sich zum Beispiel der Festplattenkäfig nur durch aufbohren der Nieten entfernen. Wer das Gehäuse zum ersten Mal öffnet wird sich fragen, ob er das auch richtig macht. Warum? Nachdem man die schönen schwarzen Thumbscrews, die super zur schwarzen Erscheinung des Midgards passen, abgeschraubt hat, ist es ein wahrer Kraftakt die Seitenwand zu entfernen. Wenn man es dann mal geschafft hat macht die andere Seitenwand die gleichen Probleme. Das könnte man sowohl positiv, als auch negativ auffassen, da somit die Seitenwände garantiert nicht klappern können. Für jemanden, der jedoch oft an seinem PC rumschraubt, ist dies ein Nachteil.  Hier ist aber glücklicherweise dennoch kein bis kaum Lackabrieb nach mehrmaligem Öffnen und Schließen zu sehen. Die Schnellspanner für die 5,25" Schächte erfüllen ihren Zweck und halten das Laufwerk an seinem Platz. Sie unterstützen zudem die Optik des Midgards durch orangene Akzente. Die Funktionsweise wird später erklärt. Enttäuschend sind jedoch die Clips für Add-on Karten. Diese sind schlecht befestigt und fallen schnell ab. Hier sollte man also dennoch auf die altmodische, aber sichere Befestigung über Schrauben setzen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 Das Frontteil und der Deckel des Gehäuses bestehen zum Teil aus Plastik, zum anderen Teil aus Mesh Gitter. Diese Kombination ist gut gelungen und wirkt alles andere als billig. Die Frontverkleidung lässt sich ganz einfach durch ziehen von unten abnehmen, der Deckel lässt sich durch das Lösen von acht Clips im Inneren abnehmen. Die beleuchteten hauseigenen Lüfter haben eine grandiose Optik wodurch die schwarz-orange Mischung abgerundet wird und die Hardware in schönes Licht gesetzt wird. In der Frontverkleidung ist jedoch ein großes Wabengitter aus Plastik vor dem Lüfter, welches die Optik ein wenig zerstört. Dieses Gitter kann man jedoch mit etwas Aufwand  heraustrennen. Dazu später mehr. Die Festplattenentkopplung ist dem Hersteller gelungen und erfüllt ihren Zweck zum Teil. Mehr dazu im Bereich "Einbau der Hardware".
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Lüftersteuerung*​ 

Die Lüftersteuerung wird in einen freien Erweiterungsslot installiert. Hier wird die Halterung mit den Clips wieder zum Manko. Eine Verschraubung ist ratsam. Den Strom bezieht das Potentiometer aus einen 4-Pin Molex Anschluss. Über einen 3-fach Verteiler können insgesamt 3 Lüfter an die Steuerung zum Regeln angeschlossen werden. Als maximalen Wert gibt der Hersteller eine Leistung von 10 Watt an. ​ Spannungen (gemessen):

minimal: 6,5V
maximal: 12V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Nike334 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

*Ausbau und Einbau der Hardware 
und Vergleich der beiden Gehäuse
*​ *Testsystem:*

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ Boxed Kühler 
Asus P5Q Pro
XFX NVIDIA Geforce GTX260 XT
Western Digital WD6400AAKS
LG GH22LP20 DVD/CD Brenner
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500​ 
Als ich die Seitenwand meines Cooler Master Centurion 534+ Midi-Towers öffnete stach mir sofort die öde silbergraue Farbe ins Auge. Zudem sind die Kanten im Gehäuse nicht entgratet und können somit stellenweise ziemlich scharf sein. Kabelmanagement ermöglicht dieses Gehäuse leider nicht. Die Clips für die Add-on Karten waren ziemlich labil und sind leicht zerbrochen. Beim Midgard fallen die Clips sehr leicht ab, zum Glück aber bevor sie zerbrechen^^. Schrauben sind beim Centurion somit die bessere Möglichkeit zur Befestigung. Staubfilter gibts auch nicht, nach einer Weile trübt das die Optik ganz schön^^ Hier punktet das Midgard ganz klar mit Staubfiltern in der gesamten Front hinter dem Mesh-Gitter und unter dem Netzteil. Die Arretierungen halten die Laufwerke gemäß ihrem Zweck am Platz, nur sind die Arretierungen des Midgard eben stylischer .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltsverzeichnis​* Nun zum Midgard*

Das Mainboard wird wie bei jedem anderen Gehäuse auch auf den Abstandshaltern festgeschraubt. Das Mainboard-Tray ist hierbei nicht herausnehmbar. Das Netzteil wird unten im Gehäuse befestigt. Dabei ist es dem Benutzer frei zu wählen, in welcher Richtung das Netzteil installiert werden soll. Ich habe es mit dem Lüfter nach unten befestigt, da ich den Airflow nicht stören wollte (warme Luft steigt nach oben, das Netzteil saugt aber^^). Hierfür sind extra Lüfterlöcher unter dem Netzteil vorhanden. Weiterhin ist der Lufteinlass mit einem Staubfilter versehen, der herausnehmbar ist und somit leicht zu reinigen ist. Das Netzteil ist an der Rückwand mit Schaumstoff gegen Vibrationen gesichtert, am Boden ist dieser jedoch nicht vorhanden. Die HDD-Halterung ist dem Hersteller gut gelungen und ich habe sie in dieser Art noch nicht gesehen. Die Festplatten werden von unten an die Schlitten verschraubt. Dabei entkoppelt der Gummi die Festplatte, sodass sie weniger Vibrationen an das Gehäuse weitergibt. Laufwerke und Steuerungen im 5,25" Format werden ganz einfach befestigt. Man nimmt die Frontabdeckung ab und schiebt das Laufwerk hinein. Dann schaut man, dass an der Seite zwei Löcher auf der selben Höhe sind. Nun drückt man die Verriegelung ein und schiebt den Riegel nach rechts. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gutes Kabelmanagement lässt sich sehr einfach realisieren, jedoch kann es schnell Probleme mit zu kurzen 8-pin oder 4-pin ATX Steckern geben, besonders wenn man das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben eingebaut hat, da so der Kabelstrang weiter vom Loch für das Kabelmanagement entfernt ist.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Im Falle eines Kühlerwechsels ist im Mainboard-Tray eine Aussparung zur einfachen Montage einer Backplate vorgesehen. Diese ist ein wenig knapp bemessen, beim Sockel 775 ist es aber möglich die Backplate zu befestigen. Sogar die Kombi-Backplate vom Alpenföhn Brocken ließ sich einfach verbauen. Mehr Probleme gibt es wohl jedoch beim verbau einer AMD Backplate, da in diesem Falle die Plate vertikal eingebaut wird und hier die Einsparung vielleicht zu schmal wäre. Weiterhin gibt es beim Brocken Probleme mit der Verschraubung. Zuerst schraubt man Sechskant-Schrauben mit Innengewinde auf die von hinten eingesteckten Schrauben. Wenn der Kühler dann pltziert war, musste man ihn mit Thumbscrews befestigen, was durch den kleinen Platz zwischen dem großen Tower Kühler und der Gehäuse-Rückwand und dem Deckel ziemlich schwer war. Wenn der Kühler jedoch durch einfache Schrauben befestigt wird sollte es keine Probleme geben.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Nike334 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Installationsmöglichkeiten für Lüfter
 
Das Midgard ist jetzt schon für die hervorragenden Möglichkeiten für einen guten Luftstrom bekannt. Ursache dessen ist, dass insgesamt 7 Lüfter im Midgard Platz finden. Hier hat der Anwender viele Möglichkeiten. Es können von kleinen 80mm Lüftern bis zu den großen 140mm Lüftern alle installiert werden. Hier nochmal die Möglichkeiten:

Front: 80/92/120/140 mm
      Rückseite: 80/92/120 mm
      Deckel: 2x 120/140 mm
      Seitenteil oben: 80/92/120/140 mm
      Seitenteil mitte: 120/140 mm
      Boden: 120/140 mm

Zur Installation eines Lüfters in der Front muss zuallererst die Frontverkleidung abgenommen werden.
Danach muss man 4 Schrauben lösen, um ein Gitter herauszunehmen, an dem der eigentliche Lüfter installiert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Ein 140mm Lüfter (25mm Tiefe) kann im Boden ganz einfach in die Halterung eingeklipst werden, ein 120er muss jedoch verschraubt werden.
Sehr schade finde ich hier, dass Xigmatek das Konzept nicht durchzieht und keinen Staubfilter verbaut. Anzumerken ist hier, dass wenn ich hier einen 120er Lüfter verbaue etwas vibriert, ich es aber nicht lokalisieren kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Im Deckel können je 2 Lüfter installiert werden, hierbei muss man sich zwischen 120mm und 140mm entscheiden. Diese werden innen installiert.
Im Falle einer Wasserkühlung kann man den Radiator im Deckel innen befestigen, und außen die Lüfter. Dafür muss man das Mesh-Gitter im Deckel herausnehmen, wenn die Lüfter höher als 22mm sind. Das kann man bewerkstelligen indem man den Deckel abnimmt (8 Clips im Gehäuseinneren unterm Deckel lösen) und unterm abgenommenen Deckel die zur Befestigung umgebogenen Nippel geradebiegt. Dann kann man das Gitter von unten herausdrücken.

Die Lüfterlöcher am Seitenteil sind jeweils über der CPU und über der Grafikkarte positioniert. Bei hohen Tower-Kühlern sollte man auf einen Lüfter über dem Bereich mit der CPU  verzichten.

Der 120er Lüfter im Heck ist mittlerweile ja Mainstream, hier kann aber auch ein 92er oder 80er platziert werden


Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Nike334 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Temperaturen


Hier mal ein kleiner vergleich zwischen den Temperaturen im Cooler Master Centurion 534+ und den Temperaturen im Midgard. Raumtemperatur: 24 - 25°C


*CPU #1

*​Getestet wurde mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ *3 GHz* @ *1,2V* jeweils nach 1 Stunde Office Betrieb (also Surfen, Word usw. ) Auf 1 Stunde Office folgt dann so lange der "In-place large FFTs"-Test mit Prime95, bis sich die Temperatur einpegelte und nicht weiter anstieg. Die Werte entsprechen der Höchsttemperatur der Prozessorkerne. Gemessen wurde mit Core Temp (Version 0.99.4). Alle Lüfter liefen bei 7 Volt außer dem CPU Lüfter, der per PWM vom Mainboard geregelt wurde.


Cooler Master Centurion 534+ (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne; raus: hinten,)
Core #0: 61°C
Core #1: 63°C


Xigmatek Midgard (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne, unten; raus: hinten, oben)

Core #0: 58°C
Core #1: 59°C


*CPU #2

*Mit diesem zweiten Test möchte ich zeigen welches Übertaktungspotenzial das Gehäuse bei voller Lüfterbestückung in Verbindung mit einem potenten CPU Luftkühler ermöglicht. Getestet wurde mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ *4 GHz* @ *1,26V* jeweils nach 1 Stunde Office Betrieb (also Surfen, Word usw. ) Auf 1 Stunde Office folgt dann so lange der "In-place large FFTs"-Test mit Prime95, bis sich die Temperatur einpegelte und nicht weiter anstieg. Die Werte entsprechen der Höchsttemperatur der Prozessorkerne. Gemessen wurde mit Core Temp (Version 0.99.4). Alle Lüfter liefen bei 12 Volt(ca. 1500 Upm) außer dem CPU Lüfter, der per PWM vom Mainboard geregelt wurde.​ 

Xigmatek Midgard (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne; raus: hinten)

Core #0: 49°C
Core #1: 49°C


Xigmatek Midgard (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne, unten, Seitenteil oben, Seitenteil unten; raus: hinten, 2x oben)

 Core #0: 46°C
 Core #1: 46°C

*GPU

*Die Werte entsprechen hier der Höchsttemperatur des Grafikprosessors einer XFX GTX260 XT (621/1350/1000) in Furmark bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050, 16fachem AA im "Stability Test" Modus. Das Häkchen bei "Xtreme Burning Mode" war gesetzt. Der Grafikkartenlüfter lief auf Auto. Auch hier liefen die Lüfter bei 7 Volt(bzw 12 Volt beim unteren mit voller Lüfterbestückung.


Cooler Master Centurion 534+ (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne; raus: hinten,)

GPU: 87°C


Xigmatek Midgard (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne, unten; raus: hinten, oben)

GPU: 82°C


Xigmatek Midgard (*Lüfter*: rein: vorne, unten, Seitenteil oben, Seitenteil unten; raus: hinten, 2x oben)

  GPU: 80°C

​*Kleines Fazit:*

Das Midgard zeigt ganz klar seine Überlegenheit durch die vielen Installationsmöglichkeiten für Lüfter.


Inhaltsverzeichnis
​


----------



## Nike334 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Modding & Verbesserungen



*Stealth-Mod*

Wen die Plastikblende seines CD/DVD Laufwerks nervt, der kann durch einen Stealth-Mod das Laufwerk mit Mesh-Gitter verstecken.
Also los gehts!
So sieht eine solche Mesh-Blende des Midgards aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mit dem Dremel auf 2-3mm Tiefe stutzen...​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

...und Moosgummi einkleben. Um das Laufwerk öffnen zu können, 
darf eine Erhöhung beim Knopf natürlich nicht fehlen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem man dann die Originalblende des Laufwerks abgenommen hat, klebt man die Mesh-Blende an den Disk-Träger und gibt dem ganzen einen gewissen Anpressdruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch einschieben und ausrichten, trocknen lassen und verriegeln und schon sieht man nichts mehr^^​ 

Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Front cleanen

*Das große Wabengitter in der Front zerstört die Optik des installierten 120mm Lüfters.
Zuerst muss man die Frontverkleidung in seine 2 Bestandteile zerlegen.
Dazu muss man sie abnehmen und 8 Clips im Inneren lösen (zwei davon sind festgeklebt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Dann muss man das untere Mesh Gitter herausnehmen, indem man die kleinen Befestigungen geradebiegt und das Gitter herausdrückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch das Wabengitter rausdremeln o.ä. und fertig.


Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Nike334 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Fazit

Das Midgard überzeugt durch viele positive Aspekte, zeigt aber auch an manchen Stellen negative Seiten, wie zum Beispiel bei der Befestigung für Erweiterungskarten oder beim sauberen Verlegen des 24pin ATX-Steckers. Diese kleinen Mankos trüben den Gesamteindruck jedoch kaum. Die komplett schwarze Lackierung zieht Blicke auf sich und die beleuchteten und recht leisen 120mm Lüfter verrichten zudem auch noch einen guten Dienst.
Wer viel Wert auf gute Be- und Entlüftung legt liegt beim Midgard genau richtig, mit 7 Lüfterplätzen bietet es einen super Airflow für Übertakter oder einfach nur Leute, die niedrige Temperaturen wollen.

Hier nochmal die positiven und negativen Punkte:

  +


Kühlung
Anzahl für Lüfter
Optik
Verarbeitung
Zubehör (insbesondere Lüftersteuerung)
Einsparung für Backplates/große CPU Kühler passen rein
super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis
  -


Clips für Erweiterungskarten
kleine Dinge wie zB Verlegen des 24-pol. ATX-Steckers oder leichten Vibrationen bei Installation eines Lüfters unten.
Insgesamt hat mich das Midgard rundum überzeugt, sowohl in Optik, als auch in der Funktionalität.
Wen die kleinen Mankos nicht stören, der bekommt ein super Gehäuse das für ca. 60 € ganz oben im Preis/Leistung-Segment mitspielt.



Danke fürs Lesen und schöne Grüße 
mfg
nike334


Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Ston3 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Bis jetzt sehr geiles Review


----------



## Nike334 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Danke


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Echt gut gelungen. Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## ger_cornholio (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Jo, wirklich sehr schön bis jetzt 
Wär cool, wenn du mal nachschaun könntest, ob man in den deckel noch nen Dual-Radiator mit lüftern bekommen würde oder ob dann das MB im weg ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hast du die Clipse für die Erweiterungskarten schon ausprobiert?
Bei meinem sind die gleich abgefallen und somit für mich unbrauchbar, hab die Karten festgeschraubt, was mir sicherer vorkommt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Echt gut gelungen, jetzt hol ich mir das Case 100pro  Das mit dem Dual-Radi im Deckel würde mich auch mal tierisch interessieren. So wie ich das sehe, ist der HD-Käfig unten und oben mit Nieten befestigt oder hängt der noch irgendwo fest, kannst du das erkennen? Weil den würd ich nur allzu gern raushauen, da ich den eh net brauche und Platz fürne Pumpe bräuchte 

Hoffe Fortsetzung folgt bald


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Da HDD System mit diesem Einschub verwendet auch mein Antec P180mini. Ist eigentlich recht komfortabel und hämmt sämtliche Schwingungen


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

dasses gut is bezweifle ich ja nicht, ich brauchs bloß nicht da bau ich lieber was "sinnvolles" hin


----------



## Kampftablette (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Danke für den super test!!! vor allem die Festplattenhalterung hat mich interessiert, da bei dem CM690 nicht wirklich von entkopplung die rede sein kann (bei billigen plastikhalterungen mit so naja wie man die teile jetzt nennt weiß ich auch nich^^). ich denke, das gehäuse wird mein nächstes sein


----------



## eVoX (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Super Review bisher, freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Nike334 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



ger_cornholio schrieb:


> Jo, wirklich sehr schön bis jetzt
> Wär cool, wenn du mal nachschaun könntest, ob man in den deckel noch nen Dual-Radiator mit lüftern bekommen würde oder ob dann das MB im weg ist.



Da ist genug Platz, die Lüfter müssten dann aber außen installiert werden^^
Da_Frank hat sogar nen Tripple-Radi reingebracht^^ ->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/60094-tagebuch-da_frank-s-midgard-goes-wakue.html



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Clipse für die Erweiterungskarten schon ausprobiert?
> Bei meinem sind die gleich abgefallen und somit für mich unbrauchbar, hab die Karten festgeschraubt, was mir sicherer vorkommt.



Ja hab ich, steht auch irgendwo  Muss ich dir zustimmen, die fallen sehr leicht ab 



			
				euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das sehe, ist der HD-Käfig unten und oben mit Nieten befestigt oder hängt der noch irgendwo fest, kannst du das erkennen? Weil den würd ich nur allzu gern raushauen, da ich den eh net brauche und Platz fürne Pumpe bräuchte



Jap, der ist unten und oben mit Nieten befestigt, zusätzlich aber auch noch an der Seite richtung Front. Werd vorne im laufe des Tages mal Bilder hinzufügen^^

heute kommt auch noch was andres dazu, muss ich mir nur mal überlegen was...

mfg


----------



## ruf!o (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Gratz erstmal das du den Lesertest machen darfst. Ich beneide dich und überlege auch schon länger ob das mein neues Gehäuse wird. Cooler Test bis jetzt. Was mich noch stark interessiert. Wie sieht es mit dem einbau von Dual-Slot Grakas aus? Ob die nun mit Schrauben oder den vorhanden Clips befestigt wird ist mir eigentlich egal, aber bei meinem aktuellen billig-gehäuse musste ich hinten mit dem Seitenschneider eine Strebe zwischen den Slotblenden entfernen, weil die Graka sonst einfach nicht reinpassen wollte.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## GoZoU (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Dual-Slot-Grafikkarten passen ohne Probleme.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruf!o (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Das ist fein, ich würde nämlich ungern an einem neuen gehäuse direkt rumschnibbeln. An meinem 30€ A+ gehäuse musste ich da nicht lange nachdenken


----------



## Nike334 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Jop, klar paast das^^ Und Dankeschön 

mfg

edit:

habe was zu Lüftern hinzugefügt^^


----------



## Nike334 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

*Update*

Temperaturen hinzugefügt.

mfg


Edit: Upps, sry für Doppelpost^^


----------



## Nucleus (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Jetzt wo ich sehe wie schön Dein Review wird bin ich gar nicht mehr sauer, dass ich das Teil nicht für meine Freundin haben durfte 

Gut gemacht, weiter so


----------



## Kamino99 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Will mir bald dieses Gehäuse anschaffen. 
Dein Test lässt sich gut lesen und ist sehr informativ. Bestärkt mich in meiner Wahl, mich für die Xigmatek Midgard zu entscheiden.

Passen auch Micro-ATX Motherboards drauf?


----------



## Nike334 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich sehe wie schön Dein Review wird bin ich gar nicht mehr sauer, dass ich das Teil nicht für meine Freundin haben durfte
> 
> Gut gemacht, weiter so



Danke^^
Hattest du dich auch beworben?  



			
				Kamino99 schrieb:
			
		

> Passen auch Micro-ATX Motherboards drauf?



Jap, die passen^^
und danke 

mfg


EDIT: Hab nochmal die Anordnung im 1. Post geändert und ein Video hinzugefügt^^


----------



## Freestyler808 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

@Nike334

geiler Test bisher 

ich brauche für mein Kumpel ein neues Gehäuse, welches auch Wakü-geeignet ist
sollte ein Tripple reinpassen
kann mich nicht entscheiden zw. Midgard und Lian Li PC-7F

greez


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> ich brauche für mein Kumpel ein neues Gehäuse, welches auch Wakü-geeignet ist
> sollte ein Tripple reinpassen
> kann mich nicht entscheiden zw. Midgard und Lian Li
> 
> greez


 
Das Xigmatek ist OK und auch für WaKü geeignet, wenns günstiger ist als das Lian Li, dann kauf es einfach.


----------



## Nike334 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Jo, das Midgard ist für den Preis echt erste Sahne^^

mfg

Achja, ich glaube ich kauf heute noch ein paar Xigmatek Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nike334 schrieb:


> Achja, ich glaube ich kauf heute noch ein paar Xigmatek Lüfter


 
Willst du noch ein wenig mehr Licht reinkriegen?


----------



## Nike334 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

türlich^^


Brauche euren Rat!!
Soll ich erst einen CPU Kühler kaufen, oder erst die Lüfter? Würde dann wahrscheinlich den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken bestellen. Oder zu was würdet ihr mir raten?
Sollte so um die 30-40 € kosten und ne gute Kühlleistung haben^^

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nike334 schrieb:


> Brauche euren Rat!!
> Soll ich erst einen CPU Kühler kaufen, oder erst die Lüfter? Würde dann wahrscheinlich den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken bestellen. Oder zu was würdet ihr mir raten?
> Sollte so um die 30-40 € kosten und ne gute Kühlleistung haben^^
> 
> mfg


 
Äh, wieso bestellst du nicht beide gleichzeitig? 
Abgesehen ist der Lüfter des Brokens gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Die Kühlleistung ist OK.
Aber ich warte doch lieber auf den Nordwand.


----------



## Nike334 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Äh, wieso bestellst du nicht beide gleichzeitig?
> Abgesehen ist der Lüfter des Brokens gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> Die Kühlleistung ist OK.
> Aber ich warte doch lieber auf den Nordwand.




Als Schüler hab ich nur begrenztes Geld im Monat zur Verfügung 
preislicher Rahmen liegt so bis maximal 40 €. Wobei mir das auch schon zu viel ist...

Hier mal ne Auswahl, brauch mal eine kleine Kaufberatung:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Xigmatek Achilles (würde gut zum Midgard passen)
oder Scythe Mugen 2

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Armer Schüler 

So rein vom optischen und weil ich von denen noch net soviel gelesen hab würd ich jetzt einfach zum Achilles langen. Die anderen beiden, klar gut und altbewehrt, aber wie gesagt einfach weilsch davon noch net soviel gehört hab einfach mal den Xigmatek greifen. Und dann nochn paar Xigmatek Case Fans?


----------



## Nike334 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Armer Schüler
> 
> So rein vom optischen und weil ich von denen noch net soviel gelesen hab würd ich jetzt einfach zum Achilles langen. Die anderen beiden, klar gut und altbewehrt, aber wie gesagt einfach weilsch davon noch net soviel gehört hab einfach mal den Xigmatek greifen. Und dann nochn paar Xigmatek Case Fans?




Ich mach mal nen Thread auf wegen Kaufberatung^^
Werd euch dann sagen, für was ich mich entschieden hab^^

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich finde den Broken recht gut.


----------



## Nike334 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ja hast recht, ich werd wohl den Brocken bestellen.
Der soll so ziemlich die selbe Kühlleistung wie der Mugen 2 haben und sieht zudem einfach besser aus  Der Mugen 2 ist mMn einfach potthässlich...

Aber erst morgen, jetzt hab ich da keine Lust mehr drauf.... Wenn er da ist wird die Aussparung im Mainboardtray auch mal ihrem Zweck gerecht 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nike334 schrieb:


> Ja hast recht, ich werd wohl den Brocken bestellen.
> Der soll so ziemlich die selbe Kühlleistung wie der Mugen 2 haben und sieht zudem einfach besser aus  Der Mugen 2 ist mMn einfach potthässlich...
> 
> Aber erst morgen, jetzt hab ich da keine Lust mehr drauf.... Wenn er da ist wird die Aussparung im Mainboardtray auch mal ihrem Zweck gerecht
> ...


 
Mach mal bitte Bilder, wenn du den einbaust.
Will mir ja den Nordwand kaufen, dann kann ich schon mal schauen, wie das so aussehen wird.


----------



## matti30 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

also wenn Kühler, dann den Thors Hammer. Kostet zwar bissi was, bietet aber neben der Kühlung auch optisch was und ist ebenfalls von Xigmatek. So würde ich das machen, wenn ich ne noch mit Luft kühlen würde.


----------



## Nike334 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte Bilder, wenn du den einbaust.
> Will mir ja den Nordwand kaufen, dann kann ich schon mal schauen, wie das so aussehen wird.



Natürlich, dafür ist dieser Lesertest ja da^^



matti30 schrieb:


> also wenn Kühler, dann den Thors Hammer. Kostet zwar bissi was, bietet aber neben der Kühlung auch optisch was und ist ebenfalls von Xigmatek. So würde ich das machen, wenn ich ne noch mit Luft kühlen würde.



Nee, das mach ich nicht. Der Brocken hat die gleiche Kühlleistung und ist 15 € billiger... Zudem wird der Thors Hammer nicht mal mit Lüfter geliefert...

eindeutig Brocken, oder ich finde was vergleichbares, das die gleiche Kühlleistung bringt, das besser aussieht und genausoviel kostet...

Wie war das nochma?
Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau? 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nike334 schrieb:


> eindeutig Brocken, oder ich finde was vergleichbares, das die gleiche Kühlleistung bringt, das besser aussieht und genausoviel kostet...


 
Das ist mein Favorit... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nike334 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Welcher ist das denn?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

das is die nordwand


----------



## Nike334 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

achsoo

den hatte ich doch irgendwo schonmal gesehen^^
also bis morgen

mfg

EDIT:

Also den Brocken bestell ich gleich, voraussichtlich bei hardwareversand.
Ab übermorgen hab ich dann auch wieder die bessere Kamera zur Verfügung, die jetzigen Bilder sind alle mit meinem Handy gemacht... 

Dann werde ich die qualitativ besseren Bilder in ein Album uploaden und durch kleine Thumbnails verlinken, damits übersichtlicher wird.^^
(hier geht ein Dankeschön an GoZoU )

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

wie siehts aus mitm Kühler?


----------



## Nike334 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Den kann ich wohl leider erst in einer Woche bestellen, dann bestell ich gleichzeitig aber auch die Lüfter. Für den Test hab ich ja noch bis zum 13. August (falls ich das Case am 16. Juli bekommen habe, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau ) Zeit den Test zu vollenden^^

Und morgen mach ich dann neue Bilder, jetzt ist das Licht nicht mehr so gut...

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

achso alles klar, hab mich nur gefragt wegen 3 Tage keine Posts mehr


----------



## Nike334 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Bei HW-versand sind die Xigmateks gerade nicht verfügbar (erst ab 15.8 ) und ich möchte die gleichzeitig mit dem Brocken bestellen. Könnt ihr mir einen guten Versand empfehlen, der schnell versendet und nicht teuer ist?

mfg


----------



## Mario2002 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hi!
Dein Test war super.
Bekomme den Midgard am Dienstag und freue mich schon drauf.
Wegen den Gehäuselüftern.
Schau mal hier:
Xigmatek XLF-F1253, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 103.09m³/h, 20dB(A) (CFS-SXGJS-LU1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich werde mir auch noch 3 Xigmatek Lüfter besorgen.
Hoffentlich sind die dann auch nicht zu Laut.

Gibt es eigentlich Lüfter von einer anderen Marke die so eine Farbe haben wie Xigmatek?


----------



## eVoX (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nike334 schrieb:


> Bei HW-versand sind die Xigmateks gerade nicht verfügbar (erst ab 15.8 ) und ich möchte die gleichzeitig mit dem Brocken bestellen. Könnt ihr mir einen guten Versand empfehlen, der schnell versendet und nicht teuer ist?
> 
> mfg



Bestell doch bei Caseking, wird ja nur 1-2 Euro mehr.


----------



## Nike334 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

@mario:
danke

jo, caseking wird wahrscheinlich meine Wahl sein. Bei drei Lüftern sind das aber schon 6 € mehr 

mfg


----------



## eVoX (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Grob sind es ~4€ mehr, bin aber auch, warum auch immer, von 2 Lüftern ausgegangen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Echt Super Test Mensch......


----------



## Nike334 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Naja, den Kühler will ich mit 2 Lüftern ausstatten. Mal sehn wieviel das bringt. Wenns nichts bringt kommt der 2te irgendwo ins Gehäuse. Hat ja genügend Plätze dafür^^

mfg


----------



## Mario2002 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich habehier noch 3 Revoltec 120mm Lüfter mit blauer Beleuchtung.
Passt das Blau von den Lüftern überhaupt mit den Xigmatek zusammen?
Die Revoltec könnte ich dann noch komplett im Gehäuse verbauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Na ja, ob blau oder weiß ist ja nicht so entscheidend.
Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Nike334 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

blau und orange?
Naja, jemand hat ja sogar nen blue/orange mod gemacht bzw. ist dabei^^
hab auch noch 2 normale schwarze lüfter hier, also kann ich das Gehäuse auch komplett zupflastern...(Seitenwand bekommt eh bald Fenster)
Wenn das gesamte Gehäuse mit Lüftern ausgestattet ist(diesmal auch Seitenwand) werde ich die temps nochmal überprüfen und den Bereich Temperaturen ergänzen^^

mfg

Edit: Gerade bestellt!
Hoffe das ist bis zum 9. August da, da gehts in den Urlaub...
Denk ich aber schon, der Versand des Midgards war ja auch recht schnell

Edit2: wurde gerade versendet, wenn ich Glück habe kommt es schon morgen^^ (3.8.09, 18:57Uhr)

edit3: gerade angekommen, gibt bald ein update und dann bin ich fertig!

mfg


----------



## Oliver (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ein abschließendes Fazit fehlt noch, ansonsten top!


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Jap, ich füg grad noch Bilder vom Einbau einer Backplate dazu, dann noch das Fazit und ich bin fertig^^

mfg


----------



## Mario2002 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hallo!
Habe jetzt auch den Midgard endlich bekommen.
Sieht echt super aus das Teil.
Die Kabel lassen sich sehr gut verlegen, allerdings das 24polige dicke Kabel ist etwas starr.
Habe es zwar hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen können, jedoch ist auf der rechten Seitenwand eine ganz kleine wölbung wegen dem Kabel.
Kann man das vielleicht noch irgendwie anders verlegen?
 Der vordere Lüfter fing am Anfang an zu klackern, ist jetzt aber weg.
Der muß sich wahrscheinlich erst einlaufen.
Außerdem habe ich von einem blau beleuchteten Revoltec Lüfter die Stromzufuhr der LED´s gekappt und den dann unten eingebaut.
Das blaue passt wirklich nicht zu dem Midgard.
Nächsten Monat bestelle ich bei Caseking noch 3 Xigmatek Lüfter, dann sollte das passen.
Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Tower.


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Glückwunsch zu deinem Erwerb^^

Ja, das 24-polige ATX Kabel ist recht doof zu verlegen, allerdings sieht man da bei mir keine Wölbung

Ist es bei dir gesleevt, also vom Hersteller? Wenn ja kannst du ja versuchen die Kabel im Sleeve etwas zurechtzurücken, sodass das Kabel flacher wird. So hab ichs auch gemacht.
Man könnte es natürlich auch gleich à la MDPC-X sleeven, dann wäre das Problem garantiert aus der Welt^^

mfg


----------



## Mario2002 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Was ist denn das?
MDPC-X


----------



## Mario2002 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Noch ne Frage am Schluß.
Wie kann man denn den Deckel mit dem Meshgitter entfernen um dann die 2 Lüfter einzubauen?


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das?
> MDPC-X



du kennst nicht mdpc? 
mdps = million dollar pc, das ist die Krönung für einen Modder^^
Schaus dir einfach an: MILLION-DOLLAR-PC [MDPC] | the world's most beautiful computer systems
Und die Seite www.MDPC-X.com vertreibt eben einen Sleeve, der ziemlich hochwertig ist, und wenn man jede Ader des 24-poligen ATX Strangs sleeven würde bekäme man den Strang ganz easy zwischen Gehäusewand und Motherboard-Tray vorbei.




Mario2002 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage am Schluß.
> Wie kann man denn den Deckel mit dem Meshgitter entfernen um dann die 2 Lüfter einzubauen?



Den Deckel selbst entfernst du durch lösen von 8 Clips unter dem Deckel im Inneren des Gehäuses. 2 davon sind hinten und jeweils 3 an den Seiten, steck einfach mal deinen Kopf ins Gehäuse und schau nach oben, dann wirst du die Clips schon sehen  Die rechte Seitenwand muss dafür aber auch ab^^
Beim Mesh hab ich keine Ahnung, schau einfach mal nach. Wird ja wohl nicht so kompliziert befestigt sein

mfg


----------



## Mario2002 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Danke,
Alles klar.
Werde ich nächsten Monat dann mal 3 140mm Lüfter noch einbauen.
Die Mainboard Temperatur ist mit dem Midgard auch um 5 Grad gefallen.
Auch die CPU Temp ist um 6 Grad gefallen gegenüber meinem alten NZXT Apollo Tower.
Was Xigmatek da gebaut hat, kann sich sehen lassen.
Für das Geld und dem Zubehör kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Wenn du den Deckel abgebaut hast, dann kannst du die Mesh Gitter vorsichtig rausdrücken.
Achte aber darauf, dass dir die Klipse vom Deckel nicht abbrechen, passiert schnell.


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Werde das mit dem Mesh Gitter auch nochmal ansehen und gegebenenfalls hinzufügen^^

mfg


----------



## Nike334 (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

OK, das Mesh lässt sich herausnehmen indem man an der Unterseite des Deckels die umgebogenen Nippel des Meshs geradebiegt und das Mesh Gitter dann von unten herausdrückt.

edit: ah mist, doppelt.
blöde dass man hier posts nicht selbst löschen kann -.-

mfg


----------



## Nike334 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Der Test ist jetzt offiziell FERTIG
Ihr könnt mich natürlich fragen wenn euch irgendetwas zum Case interessiert

mfg
nike334


Ich entschuldige mich noch einmal für diesen garantiert letzen Post in Folge. Doppel- oder Trippelposts wirds jetzt nicht mehr von mir geben xD
Dient nur dazu, dass der Test wieder nach oben kommt^^


*Ich bin jetzt 1 Woche auf Sylt, falls ich dort kein Internet habe werde ich hier nichts beantworten können...*

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Kannst du bestätigen, dass du manchmal stärkere Vibrationen am Case hast also sonst?
Ist mir mal aufgefallen, merke das dann, wenn der Deckel vom Wechselrahmen anfängt zu klappern.


----------



## Nike334 (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

ja, kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ja schön gemacht muss ich sagen !

Was ich gern mal gesehen hätte eine ein bild wenn alles Kabelt is und alles am Laufen is !
Da ich gern sehen möchte wie gut mal die Kabel verstecken kann !

Wäre schön wenn du das nach liefern kannst würde mich Persönlich freuen !


----------



## Neion (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

hi leute hab mir das teil auch zugelegt nun hab ich mal ne frage zu den lüftern

ich habe

oben 2x Lüfter raus pusten (2x Noctua 1200u)
unten 1x Lüfter der reinpustet (1x Xigmatek 1000u)
vorne 2x Lüfter die reinpusten (2x Xigmatek 1000u)
hinten 1x Lüfter der rauspustet (1x Sharkoon Power 2500u)
CPU Kühler is nen Noctua U12P mit 1x Sharkoon Power 2500u

ist das ne gute wahl ? irgendwie sind meine Xigmateks so langsam, sollten die net mit 1500u drehen ?


----------



## Mario2002 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hi!
Ich habe 2 Xigmatek oben, 1 Xigmatek unten und ansonsten die 2 Xigmatek vorn und hinten.
Warum willst du die Lüfter auf 1500 Umdrehungen laufen lassen?
Meine 5 Lüfter laufen alle mit 800.
Habe die an einer Super Flower Lüftersteuerung hängen.
Die Drahzahl reicht vollkommen zum Kühlen aus.
Im Gegensatz zu meinem alten NZXT Apollo sind die Temps mit dem Midgard einfach fantastisch.


----------



## Nike334 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Ja schön gemacht muss ich sagen !
> 
> Was ich gern mal gesehen hätte eine ein bild wenn alles Kabelt is und alles am Laufen is !
> Da ich gern sehen möchte wie gut mal die Kabel verstecken kann !
> ...



Kann ich gerne machen, frühstens am Dienstag 



Neion schrieb:


> hi leute hab mir das teil auch zugelegt nun hab ich mal ne frage zu den lüftern
> 
> ich habe
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß hat Xigmatek die von Haus aus verbauten Lüfter gedrosselt, da es mit denen Probleme gegeben haben soll. Bei mir laufen die auch mit maximal 1200 upm bei 12V

mfg


----------



## Neion (15. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

also verkabelung beim midgard ist richtig gut, man sieht sogut wie keine kabel mehr, wenn man es richtig macht  könnt ihr mir nen paar gute lüfter empfehlen ? für mein midgard. ich brauch nen paar neue


----------



## Nike334 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Neion schrieb:


> also verkabelung beim midgard ist richtig gut, man sieht sogut wie keine kabel mehr, wenn man es richtig macht  könnt ihr mir nen paar gute lüfter empfehlen ? für mein midgard. ich brauch nen paar neue



müssen die beleuchtet sein? wenn nicht würde ich dir die s-flex serie von scythe empfehlen, die sind soweit ich weiß sehr leise


----------



## Neion (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

müssen aber auch gute kühlleistung für mein i7 bringen


----------



## Nike334 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

tun sie denke ich mal 
frag doch mal im kaufberatungsforum oder so....
@crimson: bild gibts erst morgen, zu dunkel hier...


mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hab mir jetzt mal das RC590 bestellt und werde die Hardware am Wochenende mal darin verbauen. 
Wenn das Cooler Master besser ist, geht das Midgard wieder zurück.
Seit Gestern Abend geht ein USB Anschluss in der Front nicht mehr. 
Egal welches Gerät ich reinstecke, es passiert nichts mehr.
Aber mein Handy wird noch aufgeladen, also Strom kommt noch an.


----------



## Nike334 (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Stecker richtig auf dem Mainboard?
wenn ja nimm mal die Frontverkleidung ab und schraube das Frontpanel ab, wenn du dann hinten dran schaust siehst du ein paar stecker. schau mal ob alle richtig sitzen... daran könnte es liegen^^

mfg


----------



## Nike334 (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

tut mir, leid, das bild hab ich total verpeilt 
Also hier:


----------



## Bimpf (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

denke ich werd mir das case auch holen. dazu muss ich aber erst mein nzxt mit window mod loswerden 
schade dass es hier ne 60 tage und 100 post grenze gibt ^^


----------



## Chucky2910 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hi,
ich habe vor mir das Xigmatek Midgard mit Window Kit zu holen und da hab ich ne wichtige Frage zu!

Erstmal wollte ich darin ein AMD x4 955 mit dem Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P Board verbauen. Nun such ich ein passenden CPU Lüfter, welcher nicht so hoch ist, dass ich den Seitenwandlüfter nicht dran machen kann, aber ne sau gute Kühlleistung besitzt!

Ich möchte nicht übertakten!

Also CPU Lüfter müsste gut sein, passen und man kann den Seitenwandlüfter montieren.

Dachte an den Thors Hammer von Xigmatek, aber der ist 16 cm hoch und man könnte den Seitenwandlüfter wohl nicht montieren... (ausgemeßen)

Im Innenraum hat man bis zur Seitenwand ca. 19 cm Platz. Das Board dürfte ne Daumenbreite an Platz wegnehmen und die Xigmatek 120er Lüfter sind 2,5cm dick.

Wäre schön zu wissen, welchen CPU Lüfter ich nehmen sollte damit die CPU kühl bleibt und ich den Seitenwandlüfter montieren kann.


----------



## Bimpf (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

von noctua gibts einige flache topflow kühler. der noctua nh-u9b ist auch noch ziemlich niedrig. gerade mal 12 cm hoch und kühlt so gut wie ein ekl groß clockner. hab zufällig einen abzugeben^^ 
ansonsten kannste noch nach einem scythe ninja oder ähnlichem schaun

aber was willst du mit dem lüfter`? der stört eigtl nur den airflow


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Chucky2910 schrieb:


> Erstmal wollte ich darin ein AMD x4 955 mit dem Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P Board verbauen. Nun such ich ein passenden CPU Lüfter, welcher nicht so hoch ist, dass ich den Seitenwandlüfter nicht dran machen kann, aber ne sau gute Kühlleistung besitzt!



Mein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken hat ne Höhe von 157mm hoch und zwischen ihm und der gehäusewand sind noch 12mm Platz. Ein normaler Lüfter hat eine Dicke von 25mm, rein rechnerisch darf der Kühler also nicht höher als 144mm sein. 
Hier würden zB der Noctua NH-C12P oder der Scythe Ninja Mini passen. Allerdings ist die Installation eines Lüfters da oben am Seitenteil meiner Erfahrung nach unnötig. Hab gerade mal geschaut und es hat bei 7 Volt keinen Unterschied in den Temperaturen gebracht.




Bimpf schrieb:


> aber was willst du mit dem lüfter? der stört eigtl nur den airflow



Ganz meiner Meinung 

mfg


----------



## Chucky2910 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ja wenn es kein Sinn macht wozu ist dann die Möglichkeit da ein Lüfter anzubringen? 

Ich kann den Seitenwandlüfter auch weg lassen, aber dann sieht das so unschön aus neben dem Window... hmm müsste mir dann was überlegen wie ich das optisch schön bekomme mit einem Staubschutz an der Seitenwand...

Aber generell würde der Thors Hammer passen? Ich meine der CPU Lüfter und das Gehäuse sind von der gleichen Firma, da müsste das doch optimal abgestimmt sein? Komisch das man dann den Seitenwandlüfter nicht mehr montieren kann.

Gibt ja den Noctua NH-C12P welcher 15,2cm hoch ist jedoch ca. 70 öcken kostet... 

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung parat für ein guten CPU Lüfter der nicht gleich die Seitenwand küsst und wie schauts mit dem Thors Hammer aus? Passt der auf ein Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X  drauf und ins Gehäuse?


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

16cm hoch ist der Thors Hammer, glaub nicht dass er passt, wenn du einen Seitenlüfter installierst. Sonst aber auf jeden Fall.
Geil aussehen tut er natürlich auch 
Du könntest bei Tower-Kühlern wohl nur welche mit 92mm Lüftern nehmen, bei einem Top-Flow Kühler wäre die Installation eines Seitenlüfters vielleicht sogar sinnvoll.
Welchen du willst kommt auf deine Wünsche bezüglich der Leistung und des Aussehens an. Frag mal im Luftkühlung Forum, da wirst du gezielter Hilfe von Leuten mit viel Kühlererfahrung bekommen 

mfg


----------



## Bimpf (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

von tower kühlern mit 92 mm lüftern ist der noctua den ich herzugeben hab das non plus ultra. kühlt auf 12 V extrem gut und auch auf 7V bleibt mein e8400@3,6ghz auf 50°C +-


----------



## Chucky2910 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich werd mir wohl den Thors Hammer käufen und dann die Löcher in der Seitenwand mit einem Staubschutz versehen bzw. gucken was man da schönes Modden kann, damit es schön aussieht!


----------



## Bimpf (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

könntest dir ja mit leds deine initialien in da gitter montieren bzw leuchten


----------



## Chucky2910 (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Bimpf schrieb:


> könntest dir ja mit leds deine initialien in da gitter montieren bzw leuchten


 
Gute Idee  muss ich mal gucken wie das anzustellen ist und was es kostet


----------



## zcei (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

initialien  na ihr habt ideen .. abe bloß nich die von dir und deiner freundin 

naja DANKE für diesen test..hab das Midgard in ner anzeige in der PCGH gesehen und dachte sofort..woah nachguck wie viel kostet und dann kaufen..und dann der preis *.* 60 euro..unschlagbar. Aber ich hol mir die "Warloard Edition" mit extra lüftern und nem Thor's Hammer 

Aber danke dass du mich in meier entscheidung getärkt hast^^


----------



## Chucky2910 (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Muss sagen bin per Zufall auf das Gehäuse gestoßen, weil ich ein neues haben möchte und schon einige Tests gelesen hab. Jedoch immer wieder mit Mängel und negativen Bewertungen... Das Xigmatek scheint aber für den Preis super zu sein und ich habs auch schon im Laden gesehen.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, Xigmatek baut Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter, aber der Thors Hammer verhindert im Gehäuse wohl, dass man den Seitenwandlüfter montieren kann... da hätte Xigmatek bissel Intelligenter sein können und die 1-2 cm mehr in die Breite gehen können.

Wo ich grad dabei bin, gibts oder kennt jemand Gehäuselüfter die in der Tiefe kleiner sind als 25mm?

Bin mal gespannt wie das alles dann bei mir aussieht, mit der Seitenwand überleg ich noch was da gemacht wird... 

Achja die Xigmatek 120mm Lüfter in Orange sind wohl derzeit sehr gefragt, bei vielen Internetshop steht, erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder lieferbar!


----------



## Nike334 (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



zcei schrieb:


> initialien  na ihr habt ideen .. abe bloß nich die von dir und deiner freundin
> 
> naja DANKE für diesen test..hab das Midgard in ner anzeige in der PCGH gesehen und dachte sofort..woah nachguck wie viel kostet und dann kaufen..und dann der preis *.* 60 euro..unschlagbar. Aber ich hol mir die "Warloard Edition" mit extra lüftern und nem Thor's Hammer
> 
> Aber danke dass du mich in meier entscheidung getärkt hast^^



Bitte und Danke 



Chucky2910 schrieb:


> Muss sagen bin per Zufall auf das Gehäuse gestoßen, weil ich ein neues haben möchte und schon einige Tests gelesen hab. Jedoch immer wieder mit Mängel und negativen Bewertungen... Das Xigmatek scheint aber für den Preis super zu sein und ich habs auch schon im Laden gesehen.
> 
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, Xigmatek baut Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter, aber der Thors Hammer verhindert im Gehäuse wohl, dass man den Seitenwandlüfter montieren kann... da hätte Xigmatek bissel Intelligenter sein können und die 1-2 cm mehr in die Breite gehen können.
> 
> ...



Naja, das ganze Gehäuse nach einem Kühler richten? Nebenbei steht auch noch die Frage ob so ein Seitenlüfter überhaupt Sinn macht

Zu deiner anderen Frage: Ja!
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm SY1212SL12SL - 800rpm
Gibts auch mit 1200 und 1600 rpm


mfg


----------



## Chucky2910 (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Danke 

Hmm macht es denn kein Sinn, die CPU noch mehr mit Frischluft zu versorgen, in dem der Seitenwandlüfter rein bläst?

Muss mal schauen, wollt auf jedenfall zu dem vorne und hinterem Lüfter in den Gehäusedeckel 1 und in den Boden neben den NT ein setzen, so dass die Luft von vorne und unten reinkommt und nach hinten und oben abgesaugt wurd. 

Ist ja bekannt, dass warme Luft nach oben steigt.


----------



## Nike334 (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Kann sein dass der Seitenlüfter den Airflow verwirbelt und so die Hitze sogar langsamer abgeführt wird^^

mfg


----------



## Chucky2910 (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hi,
mir ist da eine Frage aufgekommen! Hab nun mein PC bestellt, dürfte so mitte nächster Woche komplett bei mir sein.

Frage: Die Gehäuselüfter mit den LEDs drin, leuchten ja ununterbrochen!? Würde diese gerne mit einem ein/aus Schalter versehen, so dass ich die kompletten LEDs (Licht) im Gehäuse mit einem Schalter ausschalten kann.

Hab nun halt noch kein Gehäuselüfter von Xigmatek hier, daher frage ich vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der die schonmal inspiziert hat und mir vll. sagen kann ob es leicht oder schwer ist die LEDs mit einem Schalter anzusteuern?


----------



## Nike334 (29. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

mh könnte schwer werden alles mit nur einem Schalter auszuschalten...
Die LED's sind ja auch nicht über nur ein Kabel mit dem Motor verbunden sondern jede LED hat ihr eigenes Kabel. Keine Ahung, hab noch nie nen Lüfter aufgemacht^^
Wüsste nicht mal wie 

mfg


----------



## Chucky2910 (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Werds mir nächste Woche anschauen, wenn ich alles da habe. Bin mal gespannt ob der Thors Hammer auf das Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P 790X passt...


----------



## Chucky2910 (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

So mein neuer PC ist da und läuft!

Hab da aber auch gleich ein paar Fragen zu:

1. Die 2 Xigamtek Lüfter, die vormontiert waren, drehen bei max. V Zahl nur bis ca. 1000 RPM hingegen die 2 Lüfter die ich nachträglich eingebaut habe drehen bei max. V Zahl mit 1500 RPM ist das normal?

2. Hab den Thors Hammer drin mit einem Xigmatek Lüfter auf dem Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P und der Lüfter am Hammer zeigt nach unten auf die Graka welche im Moment so um die 40° Grad hat, ist das egal das der CPU Lüfter nun Abwärme von der Graka ansaugt?

Hab 4 Gehäuselüfter drin > Vorne/Unten saugen Luft an > Hinten/Oben saugen Lüft ab!

3. Im Idle Modus liegt die CPU Temp beim AMD X4 955 zwischen 37-42° Grad. Hab vorhin Prime95 erstmal nur so ca. 15 Min. laufen lassen und die CPU Temp. stieg auf ca. 57° Grad an

Sind die Werte ok?

4. Wie bekomme ich die Festplatten entkoppelt, die produzieren doch schon erhebliche Schwingungen im Xigamtek Gehäuse


----------



## Nike334 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Chucky2910 schrieb:


> 1. Die 2 Xigamtek Lüfter, die vormontiert waren, drehen bei max. V Zahl nur bis ca. 1000 RPM hingegen die 2 Lüfter die ich nachträglich eingebaut habe drehen bei max. V Zahl mit 1500 RPM ist das normal?



Ja, die sind gedrosselt.



Chucky2910 schrieb:


> 2. Hab den Thors Hammer drin mit einem Xigmatek Lüfter auf dem Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P und der Lüfter am Hammer zeigt nach unten auf die Graka welche im Moment so um die 40° Grad hat, ist das egal das der CPU Lüfter nun Abwärme von der Graka ansaugt?
> 
> Hab 4 Gehäuselüfter drin > Vorne/Unten saugen Luft an > Hinten/Oben saugen Lüft ab!



Naja, anders wirst dus nicht machen können wegen dem asymmestrischen Sockel. Ist aber kein Problem.



Chucky2910 schrieb:


> 3. Im Idle Modus liegt die CPU Temp beim AMD X4 955 zwischen 37-42° Grad. Hab vorhin Prime95 erstmal nur so ca. 15 Min. laufen lassen und die CPU Temp. stieg auf ca. 57° Grad an
> 
> Sind die Werte ok?



Sind OK, sollten aber schon etwas niedriger sein. Mein C2D wird nie üebr 50° warm!



Chucky2910 schrieb:


> 4. Wie bekomme ich die Festplatten entkoppelt, die produzieren doch schon erhebliche Schwingungen im Xigamtek Gehäuse



Mh, also ich habe an der Entkopplung nichts auszusetzen. Die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen. Wenns dich wirklich nervt hilfts nur den Käfig auszubauen und die Festplatte auf ein Entkopplungs-Sandwich zu legen (Shoggy Sandwich)

mfg


----------



## Chucky2910 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Hmm kann man die Lüfter entdrosseln?^^

Ich mir nun am Hammer ein PWM Lüfter montiert und die Werte sind nun Ilde = 34°C und 100% Last = ca. 50-55°C. Wenn ich die Gehäuselüfter auf 1500 rpm laufen lasse dann bleiben die Temps bei 100% Last so ansonsten denk ich noch etwas höher...

Ja mit den Festplatten geht garnicht, hab mir ne 1TB Hitachi gehohlt und die ist sau laut -.- 
Ansonsten hört man ein unruhiges Summen aus dem PC bzw. vom Gehäuse abgehend! Wenn ich alle Gehäuselüfter abschalte bleibt das Summen... ich vermute es sind die Festplatten bzw. der starre Käfig, der Vibration ans Gehäuse gibt.

Hab mir aber schon etwas bestellt um weiter zu entkoppeln, zur Not bau ich die Platten in die 5,25 Zoll Schächte...

Könnte aber uach sein, dass die Gehäusewände nicht gut sind sprich daher das Summen kommt...!?


----------



## Toxic14 (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Also,
1. Ein sehr Guter Lesertest, der mir bei der (sehr) Warscheinlichen Kaufentscheidung zum Geburtstag sehr geholfen hat. Unter anderem wegen dem Stealth-Mod was für mich wichtig ist da ich momentan ein weißes Laufwerk habe.
2. Eine Frage: Sollte man die mitgelieferten Lüfter noch Entkoppeln vom Gehäuse? Wenn ja würde ich mir gleich "Gummipins" mitbestelllen...

Ansonsten, respekt für den Lesertest


----------



## majorguns (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich denke es wird reichen wenn du sie einfach so lässt, wenn überhaupt könntest du sie mit ner Lüftersteuerung Regeln...


----------



## Nike334 (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Toxic14 schrieb:


> Also,
> 1. Ein sehr Guter Lesertest, der mir bei der (sehr) Warscheinlichen Kaufentscheidung zum Geburtstag sehr geholfen hat. Unter anderem wegen dem Stealth-Mod was für mich wichtig ist da ich momentan ein weißes Laufwerk habe.
> 2. Eine Frage: Sollte man die mitgelieferten Lüfter noch Entkoppeln vom Gehäuse? Wenn ja würde ich mir gleich "Gummipins" mitbestelllen...
> 
> Ansonsten, respekt für den Lesertest



Wenn du einen Lüfter ganz unten installiert empfehle ich dir dringlichst eine Entkopplung, der erzeugt dann nämlich irgendwie Vibrationen^^
Bei den anderen Lüfterplätzen ist das aber nicht der Fall 

mfg

P.S.: Danke


----------



## NCphalon (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

weiß net ob die frage schon gestellt wurde, aber wieviel platz hat das NT längemäßig? Ich würd mir das Case gern holn aber ich bin mir net sicher ob mein bequiet darkpower pro p7 550W mit seinen 18cm länge reinpasst un ob ma dann noch das kabelmanagement richtig nutzen kann.


----------



## Nike334 (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



NCphalon schrieb:


> weiß net ob die frage schon gestellt wurde, aber wieviel platz hat das NT längemäßig? Ich würd mir das Case gern holn aber ich bin mir net sicher ob mein bequiet darkpower pro p7 550W mit seinen 18cm länge reinpasst un ob ma dann noch das kabelmanagement richtig nutzen kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man recht gut, dass mein 15cm langes NT an das erste Loch anstößt. Von daher kannst du das hintere Loch noch einwandfrei für KM nutzen und beim 1. passen noch kleine Kabel wie zB Frontpanel oder so durch. Kann aber sein, dass du den Halter für Lüfter abmontieren musst, da der bei 18cm vielleicht knapp im Weg ist. 

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

schade wollt eigentlich noch en lüfter da einbaun^^ naja ma gucken, vllt hol ich mir dann einfach en kürzeres NT oder ich säg die 3cm grad ab xD


----------



## Nike334 (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Nein, 120mm Lüfter passen da dann immer noch hin!!

Der Rahmen ist ja für 140er ausgelegt, von daher überhaupt kein Problem...
Es sei denn die Kabel des NT's sind im Weg, weiß ich aber nicht 

mfg


----------



## NCphalon (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

die kommen recht weit unten raus^^ ach ich guck einfach, wenn garnix geht kommt halt das OCZ Modstream 450W wieder rein^^


----------



## Toxic14 (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Okay, erstmal danke für die Schnelle antwort!@majorguns @Nike334!
Ich hab noch eine Frage bezüglich des Einbaus der Lüfter,
reicht es aus wenn ich vorne und an der Rückseite die Lüfter eingebaut lasse?
Ich hab Momentan noch den Intel Boxed Lüfter, weil ich noch einen Kühler suchen muss, der vernünftig auf mein P35-DS4 rev. 1.0 passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr eine empfehlung wie viele Lüfter ich einbauen sollte?


----------



## majorguns (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ja es sollte reicen, die Kühlun gmir 2 Lüftern ist absoulut ausreichend, selbst wenn die Lüfter nur sehr langsamm laufen (würden) noch mehr Lufter bringen wenig und machen das Sys nur lauter und teurer


----------



## Toxic14 (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ja gut dann werde ich das erstmal so probieren, falls ich nachher doch noch Lüfter brauche kann ich die ja auch immernoch nachkaufen^^ 

Aber danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Low (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich hab mir das wegen deinem Review bestellt !


Gehäuse sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich habe jetzt mein zweites Midgard bekommen, nachdem das erste ein totaler Reinfall war.
Aber trotzdem klapperte der hintere Lüfter schon beim ersten Start.
Echt eine armselige Qualität.
Hab jetzt gleich andere eingebaut, auch vorne, mal sehen, ob dieses Mal die Anschlüsse länger durchhalten, wenn nicht, ist das Gehäuse für mich gestorben.


----------



## Low (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Die Lüfter Oben sollte ich so installieren das sie die Luft rausblasen, oder?

Und an der Seite (Wo das Sichtfenster ist) sollte ich den Lüfter so installieren das Luft reingeblasen wird?


----------



## GoZoU (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mein zweites Midgard bekommen, nachdem das erste ein totaler Reinfall war.
> Aber trotzdem klapperte der hintere Lüfter schon beim ersten Start.
> Echt eine armselige Qualität.
> Hab jetzt gleich andere eingebaut, auch vorne, mal sehen, ob dieses Mal die Anschlüsse länger durchhalten, wenn nicht, ist das Gehäuse für mich gestorben.



Ein Freund hat seit kurzem auch das Midgard, er hat allerdings - wie ich auch - keine Probleme mit klackernden Lüftern. Tut mir Leid zu hören, dass auch der zweite Griff in Klo ging.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat seit kurzem auch das Midgard, er hat allerdings - wie ich auch - keine Probleme mit klackernden Lüftern. Tut mir Leid zu hören, dass auch der zweite Griff in Klo ging.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU


 
Bezieht sich bisher nur auf die Lüfter.
Beim ersten gingen die USB Ports am Gehäuse irgendwann nicht mehr und als der Startknopf hakte, sprang die Feder bei mir aus der Fassung. 
Also, zurück zu Caseking um umgestauscht.
Ein neues bekommen, alles eingebaut (dabei den Nordwand reingeschraubt) und eingeschaltet, das erste was war, war das Klappern des Hecklüfters, genau wie beim ersten. 
Daher gleich beide ausgetauscht und nun schau ich mal, wie es so läuft.
Die ollen Plastikteile für die Erweiterungskarten sind wie immer schnell entsorgt worden.


----------



## Low (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Gehäuse ist da, sieht auch richtig gut aus, besser als auf den Fotos.

Nur, wie montier ich die Lüfter OBEN und wie bekomme ich das rechte Seitenteil auf?

Das Linke war sehr Leicht aufzumachen.




_EDIT1:_
ahja @*quantenslipstream*

Die Lüfter sind bei mir 1A
Beim drehengeben sie keine töne von sich 
Kein Kratzen, kein Klappern....

_
EDIT2:_
OK habs auf aber wie installier ich die Lüfter da OBEN o.O


EDIT3:
Hab nun geschaft die Lüfter OBEN auch zu installieren :O
Wusste nicht wie man das "Gitter" da oben wegmacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Low schrieb:


> Wusste nicht wie man das "Gitter" da oben wegmacht


 
Einfach die Klammern von innen zusammendrücken und dann hochziehen. 
Wenn du das ein paar mal gemacht hast, sind die Klammern so ausgelutscht, dass man den Deckel einfach so hochziehen kann.


----------



## Nike334 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Dagegen half bei mir zurückbiegen 
dann hälts besser xD

OK In manchen Punkten hat das Gehäuse echt Nachteile, aber für 60 € kriegt man so ein ähnliches Gehäuse nicht^^

mfg


----------



## Toxic14 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Also ich denke von der Preis/Leistung ist das Gehäuse gut, und es ist klar das man für 60€ kein absolut perfektes Gehäuse (sowohl in der Verarbeitung als auch in der Qualität) bekommt, aber dennoch ein für 60€ sehr gutes!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*



Nike334 schrieb:


> OK In manchen Punkten hat das Gehäuse echt Nachteile, aber für 60 € kriegt man so ein ähnliches Gehäuse nicht^^


 
Sehe ich auch, für den Preis ist es wirklich gut, mein Cooler Master Centurion, das ich davor hatte, kostete nur 10€ weniger, aber trotzdem ist der Unterschied wahrnehmbar.
Und deutlich teurere Gehäuse sind auch nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Ich find die Preis/Leistung auch hervorragend bei dem Gehäuse. Habs selbst vor einiger Zeit gekauft und schon ein wenig daran rumgebastelt. Ist sehr gut verarbeitet und da sogar 2 Lüfter mit dabei sind, ist es sehr günstig, wenn man nur den Preis fürs Gehäuse berechnet.


----------



## Terence Skill (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

da ich mir das selbe gehäuse zugelegt habe, kann ich auch noch ein zwei sätze sagen. An sich ein gut verarbeitetes gehäuse mit prima preis-leistungs-verhältnis. Eigentlich hatte ich vor eine wasserkühlung zu verbauen und habe mir auch Teile für gut 400 Euro gekauft. Allerdings musste ich feststellen das dass Midgard einfach zu klein dafür ist. Es mag schon gehen, aber ordentlich siehts dann nicht wirklich aus. Das ist auch der größte nachteil des gehäuses, es ist halt nur ein midi-tower... Durch meinen CPU-Kühler (EKL Groß Glockner) und durch einen Accelero S1 auf meiner 4870 kann ich im seitenteil keinen lüfter mehr platzieren, da nicht genug platz zwischen den kühlern und der seitenwand ist. ich könnte die lüfter höchstens von aussen an die seitenwand montieren. der größte witz sind allerdings die halter für erweiterungskarten etc. Diese brauch man nur ein wenig böse angucken, dann fallen die dinger ab... *g Ansonsten ist das Gehäuse in seiner preisklasse konkurrenzlos. Das review hier fand ich richtig gut, es wurde sogar auf sachen wie die etwas versaute optik durch das lochgitter am vorderen lüfter eingegangen. dieser kommt so farblich kaum zur geltung. genauso verhält es sich mit den lüftern im deckel. dadurch das diese innen verbaut werden, ist von aussen die beleuchtung etc kaum zu sehen.

MfG


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lesertest] Xigmatek Midgard von Nike334*

Erst mal ein DANKE an Nike für dieses Review hier 
Dank seiner guten Arbeit hier habe ich es mir auch gekauft.

Und bin eig. auch sehr zufrieden.

Meine PLUS-Fraktion:


Gute Verarbeitung
Kabelmanagement
HDD-Einbau
5,25" Schacht / Laufwerkseinbau / Clipverschlüsse
Farbe / Look (Haptik)
Preis
Lieferumfang (schwarze Schrauben, Lüftersteuerung, usw.)
Leicht / Kompakt -> dennoch viel Platz

Aber es hat auch einige negative Dinge:


Die Türen (bin von meinem Chieftec und der dort leichten Öffnung verwöhnt)
Plastik-Clips für Erweiterungskarten (sind in neuer Art verbaut, anders als in Nikes Review hier) Bei großen Karten sind die Nutzlos (Palit GTX260 / X-FI müssen verschraubt werden)
Plastiknasen im Deckel -> ein bisschen biegen und die sind schnell am Ars...


----------



## -Ritschi- (8. Februar 2010)

Tolles Review!
Ich habe das Case selbst jediglich mit Sichtfenster. Ich nutze ein AM3 Board und muss sagen das man den CPU Kühler nun auch ohne das MB herasuzunehmen wechseln kann. Die Ausschneidung ist größer gemacht worden. Ich weiß nicht ob das lediglich bei der Version mit Sichtfenster ist oder auch bei der Standardversion. Vielleicht hat das ja schon wer geschrieben. Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 13 Seiten Durchgelesen.

Ansonsten: Sehr gutes Review mit guten Bildern. (ist immer wichtig)


----------



## EinarN (9. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den gleichen Midgard und bin davon so dermaßen begeistert das ich mir kein anderes Vorstellen kann (als Arbeitsmaschine).
wie schon der Berichterstatter in der Ersten Seite anmerkte, der Bodenlüfter in der Plastik Halterung ist echt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und Ohne Staubfilter da ein Lüfter ein zu setzen ist nicht zu Empfehlen. Ich habe da von Außen ein 140er Meschfilter Dran geschraubt und im Inneren ein 120er Lüfter auf eine Verschraubte 140 zu 120 Reduktion da dieser Mitgelieferter Adapter zu Klapprig ist und Geräusche Verursacht.
Was die Top Lüftern (oben) Betrifft, wer Hier Lust hat Slim Lüfter von Scyte ein zu setzten kann diese am Oberen Case teil Befestigen unter der Oberen Schutz blende, wobei man einen der Lüftern leicht nach vorne Versetzen muss oder vom Oberen Deckel den Inneren Rand mit ein Dremel etwas Ausschneiden.
Das Einzige Problem was Ich bei den Midgard Entdecken müsste, wen man da die Kabeln Verstecken will, besonders den 20 + 4 Pin des Netzteils, diesen durch der MB Halter wand Durchziehen will und Ihn weiter Oben wieder nach vorne Bringen um diesen an den MB an zu Schließen, Klappt es nicht da die Kabeln zu Kurz sind. Schließt man diese Direkt an ohne sie zu verstecken, Klappt es mm weise und der 4 Pin was Oben am MB Angeschlossen Kommt, ist eindeutig zu Kurz und muss mit etwa 10 cm Verlängert werden.

Zu Bemerken ich habe ein *MSI K9N* Mainboard so das wer Ähnliche hat soll sich bei Midgard schon Darauf einstellen das Die Stromversorgung Kabeln eindeutig zu Kurz sind.


----------



## Sam (11. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube du solltest lieber vor deinem Netzteil warnen.
Weder Mainboard noch Gehäuse können was für zu kurze Kabel am Netzteil.
Das ist etwas was wohl viele gerne übersehen, Netzteil und Kabellänge. Hatte da auch ne weile Panik geschoben, hat ne Ewigkeit gedauert alles rauszufinden und zu überdenken, was brauche ich alles.
Aber dank Reviews wie denen hier hat man schon so einige Daten.
Habe trotzdem 6 Lüfterverlängerungskabel zu viel gehabt


----------



## EinarN (12. Februar 2010)

Sam schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest lieber vor deinem Netzteil warnen.


Ja, das Währe schon aber wo findet man eine Strippenlängen Angaben bei den Netzteile Anbieter? Bei Keinen.
Nun was Bleibt übrig ausser die Strippen mit Zusammen Gestöpselte Steckern zu Verlängern oder Mit den Rsiko von Garantieverlust die Kneifzange Einsezen was kaum einer Macht.
Da bis jetzt 99,9% Der Gehäuse Hersteller die Netzteile Oben Plazierten wurden auch die MBs dementsprechend Gestalten und zu 99% der Anschlüsse sind im Oberen Bereich.
Nun Haben wir Gehäuse mit netzteile Unten, und Stehen vor den Problem das die Strippen zu Kurz sind.
Wie Die Strippen nun nach der kneifzangeneinsatz u. Verlängerung bei mir aussehen, Sieht man in den Volgenden 3 Bildern (Erstes Bild, Rückseite) und es ist noch immer nicht Fertig. 
Auch wen da Das kleine Strippenproblem Aufgetreten ist, Der Midgard ist für mich das Beste Gehäuse in dieser preisklasse was mir je unter Gekommen ist und kann es Jeden nur Emppfehlen.


----------



## Sam (12. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Thema habe ich mich auch erst beschäftigt als ich über das Midgard nachdachte.
Da ich ein Bequiet Netzteil habe war ich hocherfreut als ich sah das auf der Verpackung die Kabellänge angeben war.
Das Netzteile unten eingebaut werden ist nun auch nicht mehr so neu, zumindest bei aktuellen Netzteilen der besseren Hersteller kann man erwarten das man ohne Probleme mit der Kabellänge hinkommt auch bei unten eingebauten Netzteilen. Vor allem deshalb weil die Dinger auch meist nicht billig sind, da kann man sowas schon erwarten.
Ich finde das die Kabellänge neben der Leistung eines Netzteils und den Anschlüßen eine wichtige Information ist, Hersteller bei denen ich sowas nicht leicht nachlesen kann fallen bei mir schon mal durch weil ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte.


----------

